# IH 2400A (Bosch) Diesel injector pump info. needed



## robertgrisham (Jun 7, 2011)

I haven't posted on the forum for quite a while. Looking for torque specs. for a VA3 Bosch Injector Pump. The pump is leaking fuel around the throttle and/or plunger control shaft. Haven't removed the stop plate to locate the leak. I have a set of seals ordered. At this point I hoping to replace just the shaft seals as the pump seems OK otherwise. I have an engine manual (IH D179) that shows the breakdown. If someone has the torque specs or where I might find them, it would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks for the help, Robert


----------

